# First Planted Tank (5G) - Some help/info



## Ayxrion (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello! My first post here, glad I can be a part of this community. I hope I can get some tips on my Betta so he can thrive and live longer than my cat (jokes, )

This is my first fish ever-- I've done a lot of research (to the best of my capability) on what i need to get my tank started, etc.
I didnt want anything fake-- No fake rocks, plants, etc. I wanted a nice little environment for my first fish and I hope I'm doing good!
- All the equipment bought (even ones discarded) I will post here. I'd like some criticism on the items used, looking for the best environment for this guy! Everything in the tank was bought at Petco EXCEPT for the rocks, which was bought at a local area.

Currently my Betta stands in a 5.5Gallon tank with three plants - A Java Fern and two Assorted Anubias (I don't remember the names... Hopefully the pictures posted later will help). There are three little snails around that move frequently, and no harm is done to the fish and vice versa. I am using very little White sand on the bottom of the tank for height, since I needed more height for the roots. Originally, this was going to be the soil/substrate(?) used, but I was told against it as bettas have a tendency of mistaking it for food, and I have gravel on top as the cap. The water sits at about a constant 77*F (23*C) which I hope is ideal.

Heres a picture of my Betta (Male Double Tail):
http://i.imgur.com/jdRSqrW.jpg


Here is a picture of the tank:

http://i.imgur.com/LXjvXNk.jpg

Here are pictures of the plants:
The Java Fern:
http://i.imgur.com/o6zOeaJ.jpg

The two Anubias:

http://i.imgur.com/KJRj6dY.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Xb0vY6j.jpg



I have a couple questions concerning the tank and the fish:
1. What do I need in order for the plants to thrive? Is there anything besides the gravel and sufficient light in order for these plants to grow? 
2. What other plants would be viable for a Betta? (I looked at the thread thats stickied, i'll look further into them!)
3. Would the sand I picked out be fine? I like the look of the sand more than the gravel and I'd be happy to get more, but I want to make sure my betta is safe before I add them.
4. What filter would be ideal for a 5.5gallon? I had a Whisper 10i that was doing great, but I noticed there was so much water movement that my fish would blow away when he was near it. The food would get stuck behind the filter and my fish wouldn't even be able to eat. I switched to an Aqueon Quietflow AT10 (Internal), and that seems to be helping a lot. Wondering if I can do better?
5. Would Ghost/Cherry Shrimp be more ideal than Snails? I was thinking about having a lot of shrimps running around but they were on sale at the time...
6. Food- Whats the best option for food? I currently give him Omega One Freeze Dried Blood Worms. Is that too overkill or are these guys fine? 


An important question I'd also like to bring up is: Is my fish in a healthy condition? Are there any signs of fish rot, or any potential illness that will lower this guys lifespan? I have pictures of his body and fins here:
http://i.imgur.com/pwIBPUn.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/3cf4qYf.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/UiGRylS.jpg









Equipment in the tank:
Tank/Cover - Aqueon 5.5 Gallon Small
Filter: 
Old: Tetra Whisper 10i
New (currently in tank): Aqueon QuietFlow Model AT10
Heater: Aqueon Aquatic Flat Heater
Thermostat (might as well...): Aqueon Glass Thermostat
Substrate:
For height underneath, Imagitarium Aquatic Substrate (White)
For the cap: Estes' Spectrastone Premium Aquarium Gravel










Thanks for reading this large post, and if I posted in the wrong section, I am sorry! I had a lot of questions and didn't know where to start. I am open to any criticism for future tanks.
Thanks again!
edit1: Pictures weren't loading... Sorry about that! I posted links to them instead.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!


I love your avatar. What an adorable cat 


First of all, you shouldn't bury the rhizomes (the thick green parts that grows dark thin roots) of Anubias and Java Fern. It can cause rhizome rot. All you have to bury are the roots. You can even float or anchor them to ornament. 


Temperature 77 is OK. The best is 78 - 80. An adjustable heater is always recommended.


Answers for your questions;
1. These plants are pretty much undemanding. They should do well in most of lights come with tanks.
2. Low light beginner plants: Water Sprite, Water Wisteria, Dwarf Water Lily, Cryptocoryne, Banana Plant, Java moss, etc.
Medium light beginner plants : Brazilian Pennywort, Hornwart, Anacharis, Guppy Grass, etc
3. Sand works fine for planted tank. I have one in my 5.5 gallon.
4. I don't know well about those filters.
5. I wouldn't recommend shrimp. They might end up beta's yummy snacks. Some people like to have a mystery snail with betta. 
6. New Life Spectrum and Omega One betta pellets are the best. 


Water parameters should be kept Ammonia 0, Nitrite 0, Nitrate 20 or under. 


Seachem Prime as water conditioner and API freshwater master test kit is always recommended.


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

First off Ryry2012 is pretty spot on in almost everything. I only got a few things I'd like to add. 

If you start to notice the plants aren't thriving and going yellow or getting holes in them, a simple fert like seachem Flourish will help, but I won't dose anything until you have a problem. Mostly because overdosing planted tanks with ferts can lead to algae blooms. The plants you have aren't that demanding and are considered weeds in the area they come from, so I doubt you will have a problem. 

I would not recommend Banana plant but all others yes. 

Sand isn't ideal for planted tanks, only because it easily become compacted and can lead to plants struggling to root in it. But it works in fix. I have sand in both my tanks but it's mixed with other things. With all the different substrates I have in my tank I've never had any problems with betta attempting to eat them. 

As far as filters go, go with what works not what is best. If you are happy with the filter and it's not causing your betta distress use it. Don't worry about something else that might be 'better'. It crashes the system more if you keep changing filters then just going with something you know is reliable. Also don't use cartridges, replace them with filter sponges. You don't need the carbon from the cartridge because it can rob out nutrients your plants might need. Rinse the filter sponges in the water you take out after a water change and put them back into the filter. No need to ever replace them. 

I doubly agree with Ryry on the food. I use both and my bettas are super happy. Bloodworms should only be used as a treat not as a every day meal.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

When you get to know better about aquarium needs and have to get more stuff in the future, I recommend to shop online stores. They have more choices and prices are better than Petco.
Free shipping on Amazon starts at $35 and on www.drsfostersmith.com at $29. 


I don't know what kind of water conditioner you are using. If what you are using it not Seachem Prime, I strongly suggest to get Prime when you finish the current one. Dosing is 2 drops per gallon, you can dose up to x5. Every drug stores sell eye droppers for dosing. 


Forgot to mention - I think your boy looks fine and healthy


----------



## Ayxrion (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey guys! Thanks for the replies--

I'll definitely be doing something to the plants. Possibly just getting a couple more rocks and whatnot and not bury them (like you said).
I'll be buying pellets today so he doesnt have to have treats on a daily basis. The water conditioner I am using is this BettaSafe stuff, I assume when i do water changes I will have to add it in again. When it is gone I will consider using the Prime stuff. Thanks.

Concerning the filter--
I think the 2nd filter I bought will be the one I will use long-term. The water moves at a nice pace and it doesnt throw my fish around. Thanks for the warning, though!

I appreciate all of the help! I'll be sure to change a couple of my habits around.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

You have to add water conditioner in new water _before_ adding into the tank. Also, you have to make the new water temperature same as tank water temperature before adding.


If you can't find the brands I mentioned above, get the most nutritious betta pellets (not flakes). This means less wheat or veggies but more meat. 


P.S. You can return the first filter if you have the receipt


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

Good luck Ayxrion. Honestly if you need help with anything else don't be afraid to ask. It sounds like you are going to be a great betta owner.


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Seems like everyone's pretty much got it all covered here already...

I personally have Water Wisteria in my tank and my betta loves to dart in and out of it, and recently she's started napping on the tops of the plants <3 

I feed her Omega One betta pellets and freeze-dried bloodworms as a treat. A lot of bettas are sensitive to freeze dried foods but as long as you don't make it their only food, they should be fine.

Also, I have that same heater and I've found it worked better in my smaller tank than my current bigger one... Just a heads up! I'm looking at getting a new heater because this one seems to struggle keeping my tank's water warm enough. (I try and keep my water around 80ºF)

Anyways, your betta is quite handsome! Does he have a name?


----------



## Ayxrion (Apr 25, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> You have to add water conditioner in new water _before_ adding into the tank. Also, you have to make the new water temperature same as tank water temperature before adding.
> 
> 
> If you can't find the brands I mentioned above, get the most nutritious betta pellets (not flakes). This means less wheat or veggies but more meat.
> ...


Oh nono, I already put water conditioner in already, sorry I didnt mention that. I was just asking if I have to replace the amount of water conditioner used if I do a water change. 

@AmazingBettas Yeah i'm considering getting a new one, It does struggle with keeping the water at a stable temperature. I'll get one of those adjustable ones


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

If you take out 1.5 gallon of water, you are going to add 1.5 gallon. This means you'll need to treat only the new water. You don't need to treat the water in the tank.


----------



## Ayxrion (Apr 25, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> If you take out 1.5 gallon of water, you are going to add 1.5 gallon. This means you'll need to treat only the new water. You don't need to treat the water in the tank.


Okay, that's what I thought. Thanks very much!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I to have a 5 gallon that I've been trying to having live plants in it. I have 3 java fern, 5 Anubis nana and a Marimo moss ball. I haven't been able to keep java moss alive or a banana plant.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

AccaliaJay said:


> I to have a 5 gallon that I've been trying to having live plants in it. I have 3 java fern, 5 Anubis nana and a Marimo moss ball. I haven't been able to keep java moss alive or a banana plant.



How old is the tank?
What's the substrate?
Are you using any fert if the tank is newly established and your substrate isn't geared towards plants?
What type of light are you using?

My tank is a 5 gal, and I'd had it around a year before I added plants. I had a lousy little light in the tank that only managed to light up the center of the tank. When I first got plants I converted half the tank to sand substrate and got a little anubia nana, and since that one didn't grow fast, I got a second one around a month later. I didn't manage to kill the anubias after a couple months so I next got some anacharis. The anacharis did grow, but I could tell it wasn't growing right, so I went out after a month or so and got a banana plant. The banana plant barely grew.... Yeah, yeah I know, I seem to enjoy torturing plants:surprise: 

I wanted to do better by the plants, so after finally getting my poor betta back to good health (he had fungus on his fins that took forever to clear up) I decided to go with soil substrate, and I also bought a better light for the tank along with a glass canopy. It's been around a month since I converted the tank to soil substrate, and around 2 weeks since I got the better light and glass canopy. I can already tell the difference in the plants. The banana plant has put out 2 new leaves, the anacharis is starting to get greener, and the new crypt plant is actually growing. 

Banana plants light moderate light, and are pretty good feeders. If you do not have a substrate that's geared towards plants then I'd suggest a root tab fert for them. If your tank's light is dim they may do better if you get a better light.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-...Lighting-and-Power-Filter/55134441#about-item

Heres what my tank is. I've had my tank for about two years I think. 2 or 3 XD I have a white gravel substrate. I'm hoping to do soil sometime soon because I actually think I might like a darker tank. When taking pictures my white gravel likes to blind pictures. I'm to scared to try sand though. I may try later on but who knows XD. I think it was my fish that killed my banana plant fully cause it would like semi die off in my 5 gallon then come back then semi die again so I put it in my 30 gallon and my guppies, ghost shrimp and nerite snails were always picking at it until it fell apart one day. I'm hoping when I do a soil substrate to try dwarf hairgrass though I don't know what tank. I currently have 3 tanks and I really want to start changing them all to live planted and only have fake hidey decorations but then again I don't know what tank to focus on. I have a 30 gallon community and yesterday I just got a 3.5 gallon which I put 1 anubias and 1 java fern. Going to see how they do. The tank lights look centered toward the middle in it so I don't know how it will do. Guess well see if they continue to grow.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

AccaliaJay said:


> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-...Lighting-and-Power-Filter/55134441#about-item
> 
> Heres what my tank is. I've had my tank for about two years I think. 2 or 3 XD I have a white gravel substrate. I'm hoping to do soil sometime soon because I actually think I might like a darker tank. When taking pictures my white gravel likes to blind pictures. I'm to scared to try sand though. I may try later on but who knows XD. I think it was my fish that killed my banana plant fully cause it would like semi die off in my 5 gallon then come back then semi die again so I put it in my 30 gallon and my guppies, ghost shrimp and nerite snails were always picking at it until it fell apart one day. I'm hoping when I do a soil substrate to try dwarf hairgrass though I don't know what tank. I currently have 3 tanks and I really want to start changing them all to live planted and only have fake hidey decorations but then again I don't know what tank to focus on. I have a 30 gallon community and yesterday I just got a 3.5 gallon which I put 1 anubias and 1 java fern. Going to see how they do. The tank lights look centered toward the middle in it so I don't know how it will do. Guess well see if they continue to grow.


If the LED light in your tank is small (I can't tell from the link), and centers the light in the center of the tank, which is what mine did, it could be part of the problem. 

LOL, sounds like your nerite is like mine, they don't actually eat the banana plant but will eat the algae off the banana plant's rhizomes. I couldn't figure out why the plant kept moving around when I first got it till I finally spotted my nerite on it, he nearly blended in perfectly.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

No my five gallons lights aren't centered in the middle the light seems quite bright to me. And yeah they were all over it. I figured it might be algea that the nerite were after my 30 gallon hasn't been getting much algea since it's been set up.


----------

